
The Grid, Our Cars and the Net: One Idea to Link Them All - peter123
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/05/the-grid-our-cars-and-the-internet-one-idea-to-link-them-all/
======
req2
"Thanks to the new two and a half strike law, we're repossessing your car as
an accessory to copyright infringement."

